# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  مشکل در ویرایش اطلاعات در sql server

## eletcomp

با سلام بر عزیزان
شاید برای شما پیش امده که توی محیط sql server 2008 یک table درست کردیم ودر داخل ان columns درست کردید!! الان مشکل اینجا هست ادم زمانی که یادش میره مثلا به ستون ها یک چیز جدید اضافه کنه ! sql server نمی گذارد :ستون را ویرایش کنیم !!! میگه سطح دسترسی ندارید!!! ایا میشه کاری کرد که این مشکل را از بین برد؟؟
سپاس

----------


## mehrdad.ghorbaniyan

بله میشه.برو تو قسمت tools بعد  options بعد تو قسمت Designers بعد قسمت Table and Database Designers  بعد سمت راست تیک گزینه ی Prevent saving changes that require table re-creation را بردار و save کن.البته بعضی موقها واقعاً نمیشه.مثل وقتی که قبلا اجازه خالی بودن به یه فیلد رو دادی و یه سری اطلاعات هم دادی که نصفیشون خالی هستند.بعد میای اجازه خالی بودن را نمیدی.اجازه نمیده

----------

